# Mikroskop-aufnahmen



## Leugim (3. März 2005)

Also ich will jetzt nicht wissen, wie ich ein mikroskop am besten fotografiere, sondern eher, ob jemand schonmal irgendeine kamera an ein mikroskop anschliessen konnte... 

 wie wird die kamera denn da angebracht... braucht man ein objektiv? Adapter? wie siehts denn da mit Blenden und belichtungszeit aus... ?

 Wie vielleicht ersichtlich weiss ich noch garnichts zum Thema und wäre dementsprechend froh über jegliche art von info...

 Danke


----------



## REalSeramis (10. März 2005)

also ich kenn das nur aus der Medizin (Mikroskopendoskopie)
Das basiert aber auf lichtwellenleiter und einem spezialobjektiv
(keine chance, da viel zu teuer)

Zubehör für Cams gibts zwar, jedoch glaub ich, dass
auch diese Teile zu teuer sind. Es gibt ein-zwei Spezialfirmen.


----------



## styko (12. März 2005)

Für manche hochwertige Mikroskope gibt es Adapter, die an Stelle eines Okulars bzw des ganzen Tubus angeschlossen werden. Darauf kann man dann die Kamera (SLRs zumindest) anschließen.


----------



## jock-l (28. März 2005)

Hy,
 evtl. hilft Dir die Nikon-Website weiter: http://nikoneurope-de.custhelp.com/...Xh0PWNvb2xwaXggbWlrcm9za29w&p_li=&p_topview=1

 Die Nikon Coolpix 4500 solltest Du durchaus noch bekommen, ich habe meine letzte Kamera aus dieser Reihe April vergangenen Jahres gekauft, inzwischen dürften Lagerbestände ziemlich zusammengeschrumpft sein, dann nachlesen, ob die Coolpix 5000 alles gewünschte schafft. Im Zweifelsfall bei Nikon anfragen oder (siehe HP) direkt bei einem Reparaturcenter, die könnten u.Umständen auch weiterhelfen ...

 Gruß

 Jock-l


----------



## Leugim (29. März 2005)

Hi vielen Dank für die Antworten
Weiss irgendwer mehr über diese Adapter? Gibts die auch für Canon? Auf der Hp ist nichts zu finden.. Ich werde mal eine Mail abschicken... mal sehen, was die antworten.
Ich habe schon eine Canon300d und definitiv kein Geld mir noch eine kamera zuzulegen (das neue objektiv soll ja schliesslich auch irgendwann real werden)


----------

